# Leaf cutter Ant eggs or Queen ants- where?



## tracy pearman (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

My 4 year old has gone insect crazy. Apart from the 3 wormeries he has already claimed, I have had to start Dubia, mealworm and waxworm colonies for him (I haven't told him that Ill be feeding them to the beardie:whistling2. 

Anyway a relative has bought him an ant farm for his birthday tomorrow, but I don't think it comes with any ant eggs:gasp:. So my question is, does anyone know where I could buy a leaf cutter ant colony/queen/eggs? Thank you.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

AntWorks, UK - AntWorks Ant Farm £5 off! | Antworks Illuminator £5 off! | Live Ants £10.50 [ Buy Ants ]


http://antsuk.com/

Not sure if you will be able to source leaf cutters though. Don't think they are a UK species are they?


----------



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

ANTSTORE - Ameisenshop - Ameisen

Absolutely fantastic.... 

Or wait for the nuptual flights in august and catch your own lasius niger queens...

Quality info from here too Home


----------



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

Nix said:


> Not sure if you will be able to source leaf cutters though. Don't think they are a UK species are they?


They're certainly obtainable. Probably not best for for the average run of the mill ant farm though.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

What kind of ant farm is it? We're not far off flying ant time, the very best time to catch a queen yourself, they're not ideal for all farms though. 

I used this guide from ehow -



> 1. Locate an ant colony outside and watch for the mating flights when drones and young queens come out of the colony. You can identify drones and young queens by the fact that they have wings.
> 
> 2.Look for those winged ants that return to the ground and shed their wings after the mating flight. These are the young queens. The drones die after the mating flight.
> 
> 3.Catch one of the young queens after she sheds her wings and place her in your habitat. After adding the queen to the colony, it might be a couple of weeks before you see the worker bees come above ground.


June/July is usually the right time and it's really fun to go hunting for them.


----------



## tracy pearman (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for replying :2thumb:

I will be checking out all the links, thanks for that- Sadly alot of places seem to be out of stock. I grew up in Africa so I was surrounded by ' interesting' ants , hence my thinking that leaf cutters would be suitable. The ant farm doodah is one of these:
Interplay Ant-O-Sphere 4 Pod - WS040 - £19.99

i am coming round to the thinking that it would be more fun to wait and catch our own queen in the summer (when ever that is LOL!)


----------

